# Baldini: "Rifiutati 100 milioni per De Rossi"



## Lucocco Franfrescone (18 Settembre 2012)

"Abbiamo rifiutato diverse offerte per lui, fino a 100 milioni".

sky sport


Scusate ma io sto ridendo da mazz'ora ....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2012)

al massimo la metà...ma chi è il pazzo che offre 100 milioni?


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Si, tutte le offerte messe assieme forse ci arrivavano, forse.


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2012)

Io ieri ho rifiutato di lavorare come aiutante di Babbo Natale.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2012)

A Baldi'


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2012)

Se vabbè


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2012)

Come no


----------



## Andrea89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ormai va di moda inventarsi le offerte per fare bella figura.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Non ci credo nemmeno se mi fanno vedere il fax firmato da Mansour.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2012)

Baldini da internare.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Settembre 2012)

Va be forse 100 no, però per cifre superiori ai 40 penso di si.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

si certo 100 mln  abbassa abbassa


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> "Abbiamo rifiutato diverse offerte per lui, fino a 100 milioni".
> 
> sky sport
> 
> ...




Baldini è rimasto alla lira.


----------



## Harvey (18 Settembre 2012)

Già con 35-40 milioni lo portavano con in allegato il colosseo...


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Considerando che ha 29 anni questa è una *****ta clamorosa.
Con 100 mln di De Rossi ce ne prendi 2 e ti rimane il budget del mercato del Milan.


----------



## Ale (18 Settembre 2012)

milioni di lire


----------



## blunotturno (18 Settembre 2012)

Magari intendeva con risparmio di ingaggio compreso. Voglio sperare


----------



## Brain84 (18 Settembre 2012)

con 100 mln ti compri C.Ronaldo, mo questo arriva con De Rossi


----------



## Canonista (18 Settembre 2012)

100 milioni ci pigli Roma e Lazio intere. Meno MD Baldini...


----------



## tequilad (18 Settembre 2012)

Non penso siano mai arrivate offerte superiori ai 30 mln.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Settembre 2012)

cmq ahah ho letto e dice ho sono arrivate offerte ma non parla solo di de rossi, chi saranno gli altri? lol


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2012)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Non penso siano mai arrivate offerte superiori ai 30 mln.


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Mamma quanto è pagliaccio.


----------



## Lollo interista (19 Settembre 2012)

Non ha specificato la valuta


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

Hahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaa..................ogni tanto ste notizie ci stanno!!


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2012)

lol


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Settembre 2012)

Io ho rifiutato di fare sesso con Jenna Jameson. Mi dava anche 1000€.


----------



## Gollume (19 Settembre 2012)

Che già 30 mln sono una follia per un centrocampista buono, ma non eccezionale.
Che se De Rossi vale 30 mln Iniesta ne vale 250.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non ha specificato la valuta



Dollaro dello Zimbawe


----------

